
Audio / Podcasting startup seeking tech cofounders - russellm
Do you like Umano, Agogo, Audible and Swell?<p>Want to build a business that makes money and helps people, and changes the way people listen to news on the go?<p>Here&#x27;s the idea:<p>Record audio versions of popular blogs<p>Hire voice actors to read articles from techcrunch.<p>Provide techcrunch with an audio player and the voice content, have them place the player on their site.<p>Repeat across the web.<p>Sell audio advertising.<p>Build and scale a profitable business.<p>What you&#x27;d be doing:<p>You&#x27;d be working on customizing an existing open source audio player (see http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jquery4u.com&#x2F;plugins&#x2F;10-jquery-html5-players&#x2F; for examples)
to collect stats on plays, and have a custom look and feel, and also to 
create an audio archive where we can add content to the player.<p>Interested?<p>Let&#x27;s meet for coffee, I&#x27;m in San Mateo but happy to meet wherever.<p>Best,<p>Russell<p>russell@adamm.net<p>www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;russellmiller&#x2F;<p>(415) 859-8060<p>Me - 35, MIT, MBA, Experienced as a product director at a startup and a bizdev, marketing guy at a Fortune 50 company.
======
sixQuarks
Isn't it against copyright to transcribe an article to audio? Think about it,
if it wasn't, then what's to stop someone from creating a cheaper version of
Audible.com?

------
russellm
Note: Only looking for folks that are local to the Bay Area.

